# Solved: Exchange 2010: Exchange Administrator



## aasimenator

Hi,

I can't seem to find any information on how to add a exchange Administrator. I want to disable my Admin account & use another account which will be a administrator. But I Can't seem to find where this is located.
Before in Exchange 2007 it was under Organization in Exchange Mgmt Console, Its not in 2010

Please respond quickly. need to disable Admin account ASAP


----------



## AQ78

Here you go...

http://www.techieshelp.com/Kbs/KB000045.html


----------



## aasimenator

Thanks! AQ78


----------

